# Removing shower screen on Sage Duo Temp



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

I want to take this off to give it a proper clean, but I'm struggling to remove it from the grouphead. Well and truly staying put. Any other owners got any tips on how to remove it without causing any damage to anything? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

Wooden chopsticks! Had the same problem then came across a YouTube video. Take the screw out then use the thick end of the chopstick to wedge it out. Worked for me.


----------



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

MatBat said:


> Wooden chopsticks! Had the same problem then came across a YouTube video. Take the screw out then use the thick end of the chopstick to wedge it out. Worked for me.


Thanks - came across that video, too, but didn't have a wooden chopstick to hand! Managed to get it out in the end using a small flathead screwdriver and being a bit braver than I had been up to that point


----------

